# Fleas & ticks



## Donald G. (Dec 5, 2012)

For people with many dogs , what do you use to fight fleas and ticks that is afordable and works !!!

Thx Don


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Been using the scalibor flea and tick collar. Last for 6 months, not affected by water. Been happy with it.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Go to Walmart and get Pet Armor, same exact thing as Frontline top spot, and half the price , once a month drops, waterproof!!

http://www.petarmor.com/how-it-compares/


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Jim Person said:


> Been using the scalibor flea and tick collar. Last for 6 months, not affected by water. Been happy with it.


That is an excellent collar. I decided to try the Seresto collar and so far it is totally effective. After the rebate it is 29.99 for 8 months.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

SpinRetriever said:


> That is an excellent collar. I decided to try the Seresto collar and so far it is totally effective. After the rebate it is 29.99 for 8 months.


I thought it was 6 month protection.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

How do you get tge rebate? We just bought some from Fosters and Smith.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> How do you get tge rebate? We just bought some from Fosters and Smith.


To get the rebate you have to register on the website. Then a printable rebate form pops up.

http://www.petparents.com/reminder.aspx/signin

I hope you kept the containers.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Frontline Plus. Buy the 88-132 and divide it into doses. It costs the same as the lower weight ranges. Buy in bulk and you will save even more money. Cheapest I've found is 1-800 pet meds.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Tony Marshall said:


> Frontline Plus. Buy the 88-132 and divide it into doses. It costs the same as the lower weight ranges. Buy in bulk and you will save even more money. Cheapest I've found is 1-800 pet meds.


Basically your paying $41 a year for Frontline Plus. Pet Armor 89-132(at Wal-Mart) is $50 for 6 doses cut in half is $25 a year. Why may I ask would you pay more for a name, and its the same thing??


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

BAYDOG said:


> Basically your paying $41 a year for Frontline Plus. Pet Armor 89-132(at Wal-Mart) is $50 for 6 doses cut in half is $25 a year. Why may I ask would you pay more for a name, and its the same thing??


In this case it is money well spent....reminds me of a guy who bragged about using BioSpot until the dog collapsed and he spent 2,000 at the vet.

So far I think this Seresto collar is the way to go.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

BAYDOG said:


> Basically your paying $41 a year for Frontline Plus. Pet Armor 89-132(at Wal-Mart) is $50 for 6 doses cut in half is $25 a year. Why may I ask would you pay more for a name, and its the same thing??


Pet Armour is NOT the same thing. When it was originally released, there was a pet armour plus which was the same ingredient as Frontline Plus. However, there were a lot of problems people were having when they switched and it was assumed that although the active ingredients were the same that the formulation was not even close and did not work as well. They have since discontinued that product. The new product has the same ingredient as Frontline Top Spot which is not the same as Frontline Plus and has different ingredients. Even Frontline states that Top Spot is a lower end product than the Plus.


----------



## wbower (Apr 23, 2013)

Pet Armour made my dog itch like a mad man and Frontline does not so I went back. Just my $0.02


----------



## 36bound (Feb 12, 2013)

From late April through about mid July the ticks are quite thick where we live. We've been using Frontline Plus for about ten years now and (knock on wood) we have never had a tick attach itself to one of our dogs. But we're also diligent about going over our dog(s) after each training session.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

We use frontline plus on our Chessie. Our vet advised us that it was the safest product on the market for our situation, since we have 4 kids, one is a baby who will undoubtedly snuggle the dog and lick her fingers at the same time (yuck). I got the impression that his opinion was that it was very effective, didn't have a lot of side effects, and would be safe for our kids to be in close contact with the dog and was safe for me to apply to the dog while I was still pregnant. I don't know if there are other safe options out there, but that's what led us to go with frontline.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Treat the yard with fire ant granules early spring and mid summer. It kills fleas well. Plus preventative for dogs.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Tony Marshall said:


> Pet Armour is NOT the same thing. When it was originally released, there was a pet armour plus which was the same ingredient as Frontline Plus. However, there were a lot of problems people were having when they switched and it was assumed that although the active ingredients were the same that the formulation was not even close and did not work as well. They have since discontinued that product. The new product has the same ingredient as Frontline Top Spot which is not the same as Frontline Plus and has different ingredients. Even Frontline states that Top Spot is a lower end product than the Plus.


Just bought Pet Armor Pro Advanced at Wally world, and ran a test in Northern Ohio for two days, Tick capital of the world. Not one tick!! It's guaranteed to be just as effective as Frontline® Plus at killing adult fleas, ticks, and lice because it has the same active ingredient, fipronil, as in Frontline products. And PetArmorPro Advanced takes protection to another level with the second most recommended active ingredient, permethrin, which is clinically proven to work faster and repel adult fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes, unlike Frontline Plus, which has no repellent properties. $29 bucks for three months!!


----------



## abbyhill (Oct 21, 2013)

There's a lot good product that have been suggested.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

BAYDOG said:


> Just bought Pet Armor Pro Advanced at Wally world, and ran a test in Northern Ohio for two days, Tick capital of the world. Not one tick!! It's guaranteed to be just as effective as Frontline® Plus at killing adult fleas, ticks, and lice because it has the same active ingredient, fipronil, as in Frontline products. And PetArmorPro Advanced takes protection to another level with the second most recommended active ingredient, permethrin, which is clinically proven to work faster and repel adult fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes, unlike Frontline Plus, which has no repellent properties. $29 bucks for three months!!


This is the new product that is now back on the market after the original one was removed. This one may be better. Sure would be nice for the price.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

How do you divide the large dose in half ?


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

BAYDOG said:


> Just bought Pet Armor Pro Advanced at Wally world, and ran a test in Northern Ohio for two days, Tick capital of the world. Not one tick!! It's guaranteed to be just as effective as Frontline® Plus at killing adult fleas, ticks, and lice because it has the same active ingredient, fipronil, as in Frontline products. And PetArmorPro Advanced takes protection to another level with the second most recommended active ingredient, permethrin, which is clinically proven to work faster and repel adult fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes, unlike Frontline Plus, which has no repellent properties. $29 bucks for three months!!


According to the PetArmor Pro FAQ page

Can PetArmorPro Advanced be used on pregnant, nursing, or breeding dogs? This product has not been tested on dogs in these life stages. PetArmorPro Advanced for Dogs should not be used on pregnant, nursing, or breeding dogs unless directed by your veterinarian.


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

Wayne Nutt said:


> How do you divide the large dose in half ?


Put it in another container that has an air tight lid and draw it up with a syringe. For front line take the weight in lbs and multiply by .0305 and you will have the number of cc's for your dog.


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 27, 2010)

Jim Person said:


> Been using the scalibor flea and tick collar. Last for 6 months, not affected by water. Been happy with it.


We've been using the Scalibor collar for about ten years now. We've never had any problems and no ticks.


----------



## JB23 (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks for the info...off to walmart


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

We use suspend SC for spraying inside the house and a permethrine spray outside. We keep Advantix on the dogs all year.


----------

